# 3 Stunden von Detmold, 2010



## Enok (12. Juni 2010)

Es wird spannend:

Die Ausschreibung und das Anmeldeformular für die 3 Stunden von Detmold am 29.08.2010 ist online. 

Also, sichert Euch einen der begehrten Startplätze.


----------



## Enok (13. August 2010)

Startplatz zu gewinnen:

Gewinnt einen Startplatz für das Kinder- und das Hauptrennen der 3 Stunden von Detmold am 29.08.2010. 

Am Samstag, 21.08.2010 findet in der Detmolder Innenstadt der Residenzlauf statt. Dort werden wir ein Fahrrad auf einer Trainingsrolle aufbauen und derjenige, der darauf die höchste Geschwindigkeit erreicht, gewinnt einen Startplatz für die 3 Stunden von Detmold. 

Wer am Samstag keine Zeit hat, kann sich natürlich noch über unser Onlineformular unter www.bikesportlippe.de für das Rennen anmelden. Die Voranmeldung ist bis zum 18.08.2010 freigeschaltet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (13. August 2010)

Ich war letztens zufällig bei der Strecke und habe sie gleich mal mit meiner Cam aufgenommen:


----------



## Uelle (13. August 2010)

... klasse Idee mit dem Video, da juckt es doch gleich wieder in den Füßen. Ist ja die gleiche Strecke wie 2009. Die Abholzungen am Anfang haben mich zuerst irritiert. Hab mich heute angemeldet und freue mich schon. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.

Gruß Uelle


----------



## Berrrnd (13. August 2010)

angeblich soll es kleine änderungen geben.

zumindest wird die zeit schonmal mit nem transponder genommen.


----------



## kris. (18. August 2010)

ist an der bergab stellerichtung parkplatz des freilichtmuseums eigentlich immernoch diese fiese wurzel?


----------



## r19andre (18. August 2010)

so nochmal kurz angemeldet.

besser spät als nie

Andre


----------



## Uelle (18. August 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> ist an der bergab stellerichtung parkplatz des freilichtmuseums eigentlich immernoch diese fiese wurzel?



... kann mich an gar keine fiese Wurzel erinnern . Mir ist nur noch die Gefahrsstelle in Erinnerung, die nach zwei oder drei Runden mit Strohballen entschärft wurde.

Gruß Uelle


----------



## Peter88 (18. August 2010)

ach, ich komme auch 
und lasse wickede sausen..


----------



## Berrrnd (18. August 2010)

der nächste sieganwärter .... 

wird ja ein heißer tanz in detmold. malte ist ja auch gemeldet.

leider lässt die starterliste ansonsten nicht viel blicken. aber da werden sicher noch einige leute dazu kommen.


@peter
meld dich mal wegen samstag.
fahre auch nach grafschaft.


----------



## kris. (19. August 2010)

Uelle schrieb:


> ... kann mich an gar keine fiese Wurzel erinnern . Mir ist nur noch die Gefahrsstelle in Erinnerung, die nach zwei oder drei Runden mit Strohballen entschärft wurde.
> 
> Gruß Uelle


 
genau die stelle meine ich. nach dem asphalt kommt nach 30-40cm auf dem trampelpfad in der linken hälfte ein kleiner baumstumpf. wer den erwischt braucht nen gutes reaktionsvermögen 

aber ich bin letztes jahr auch 3 stunden lang heile dran vorbei gekommen, von da her...

dieses jahr bin ich aber nur zuschauer, mir fehlen kilometer. und zum einfach nur mitfahrenmuss ich keinen startplatz blockieren.
da bin ich auch für die anmelde-gebühr zu geizig 

kris.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (19. August 2010)

hä wo kann man sich den melden? klicke ich auf anmeldung erscheint eine bike sport lippe seite ohne text. Vieleicht habe ich aber auch nur was mit den augen


----------



## Berrrnd (19. August 2010)

du bist leider einen tag zu spÃ¤t dran!



> Startgeld:
> 
> Bei Voranmeldung (*Ã¼ber das Onlineformular bis zum 18.08.2010 *und Zahlungseingang des Startgeldes bis zum 23.08.2010):
> 
> ...


----------



## Berrrnd (26. August 2010)

@ veranstalter

gibt es irgendwelche streckenänderungen zum letzten jahr?


----------



## Stevie64 (27. August 2010)

Ja


----------



## Berrrnd (27. August 2010)

danke für die präzise antwort. 

mir geht es eigentlich nur um trails oder dergleichen.
habe keine lust die federgabel noch ins rad zu bauen.


----------



## Domme02 (27. August 2010)

ich habe es nun schon öfter probiert infos zur streckenänderung aus Bikesportlippe Mitgliedern herrauszukitzeln aber keiner packt aus!
Für die Reifenwahl wär es aber schon ziemlich wichtig. Wenn die Strecke die gleiche wie letztes Jahr ist, reicht ein Rocket Ron trotz des heftigen Regens der letzten Tage. Aber wenn ihr neue Parts drin habt, könnte es doch rutschig werden.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevie64 (27. August 2010)

Also die Streckencharateristik wird sich nicht verändern. Technisch ist alles auch für Hobbyfahrer fahrbar. Beim ersten Mal bin ich im Dauerregen gefahren, mit Racing Ralph, keine Probleme.
Grüße


----------



## Berrrnd (27. August 2010)

ok, besten dank!

dann versuche ich es mit starrgabel und entweder racing ralph oder xcr mud. 
nehme einfach beides mit.


bis sonntag


----------



## Domme02 (28. August 2010)

Ich habe grade Infos zur Strecke 2010 erhalten.
Dieses Jahr wird die Strecke in die andere Richtung gefahren! Außerdem kommt ein kurzer Trail am Ende der letzten Abfahrt (letztes Jahr der erste Anstieg) hinzu. Bei Regen könnte dieser schlammig werden aber trotzdem würde ich keine Matschreifen empfehlen.
Ich wünsche uns Viel Spaß beim extrem steilen Teeranstieg!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (28. August 2010)

das mit dem richtungswechsel wusste ich schon, der trail ist mir neu.

bin grade am überlegen ob es matschige anstiege im wald gibt.
soweit ich mich erinnere dann ja eigentlich nur den teeranstieg und noch ein anderes befestigtes stück.

die abfahrten im wald werden bestimmt lustig.


----------



## Domme02 (28. August 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> das mit dem richtungswechsel wusste ich schon, der trail ist mir neu.
> 
> bin grade am überlegen ob es matschige anstiege im wald gibt.
> soweit ich mich erinnere dann ja eigentlich nur den teeranstieg und noch ein anderes befestigtes stück.
> ...



warum hast du uns dann nichts mitgeteilt?

Matschige Anstiege gibt es dieses Jahr nicht. Es gibt ja nur den Teeranstieg und die Wiese. Der Weg auf der Wiese ist aber leicht geschottert. 
Die Abfahrt im Wald könnte etwas matschig werden aber auch die ist glaub ich leicht geschottert. Die letzte Abfahrt ist auch leicht geschottert und "fest" abgesehen von dem neuen Trail.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. August 2010)

habe es heute morgen per pn mitgeteilt bekommen und eben erst gelesen!
keine aufregung ....


----------



## kris. (28. August 2010)

das kurze stück vor dem teeranstieg ist etwas matschig, aber ich denke dafür lohnen sich matschreifen nicht...


----------



## Stronglight (29. August 2010)

Na war doch ne nette Angelegenheit auch wenn ich dieses Jahr wegen mangelnden Trainings sogar überundet wurde... naja - gibt's denn schon irgendwo Ergebnislisten online?


----------



## Joscha (30. August 2010)

hier gibts nen paar bilder

http://www.joscha-foto.de.vu/


----------



## Domme02 (4. September 2010)

hier noch ein video:http://www.bike-sport-tv.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=2&Itemid=4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stronglight (4. September 2010)

voll geil... was stotter ich denn da am ende...


----------



## Stevie64 (7. September 2010)

die ergebnisse sind online und hier noch mahr tolle bilder.
http://picasaweb.google.de/kloeppingstefan/3StdRennen2010#


----------

